# Should i build new kernel ?



## Harmnot (Mar 19, 2018)

Hey, I just finished install FreeBSD 11 on external harddisk, and I want to ask about kernel, should I rebuild kernel after installation? 
I was building kernel , and I cancel it after a hour because it was take very long time and my laptop got very hot on for it , 
I follow This instructions to build the kernel, 
And one more question
When I upgrade on the ports by postmaster , it always failed at the end though I wait it for long time 
 I did postmaster -af as well and seem result


----------



## k.jacker (Mar 19, 2018)

There is absolutely no need to build a kernel on your own as long as you have very special hardware requirements or very very very low on recources.

Portmaster failing has nothing to do with your kernel.
I'd like to adviced you a second time to leave the ports alone and use pkg.
You save a lot of time on your old laptop, you avoid the high temperatures while compiling and it's troublefree.


----------



## vince66 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hello guys,

I'm also interesting to install Freebsd 11 on external harddisk. 

Harmnot, can you tell me if have you used an external usb hard disk  ?
Have you followed the default installation steps ?

Any tips is appreciated.

See you !


----------



## Harmnot (Mar 19, 2018)

I already did before and cancel it , could I delete it ? What location for that file ?
Thanks that you help much me here
Iike this forum and very friendly and fast respond


k.jacker said:


> There is absolutely no need to build a kernel on your own as long as you have very special hardware requirements or very very very low on recources.
> 
> Portmaster failing has nothing to do with your kernel.
> I'd like to adviced you a second time to leave the ports alone and use pkg.
> You save a lot of time on your old laptop, you avoid the high temperatures while compiling and it's troublefree.



I already did before and cancel it , could I delete it ? What location for that file ? 
Thanks that you help much me here
Iike this forum and very friendly and fast respond 
Does pkg up to date than ports ?


----------



## Harmnot (Mar 19, 2018)

vince66 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm also interesting to install Freebsd 11 on external harddisk.
> 
> ...


I  am not it guy and I was lucky to boot the freeBSD 11 on external lol,
My advice is make your storage on external HDD as unlLocated storage , don't create filesystem on that storage if you want to use that storage for freebsd , I have tried created that storage as filesystem , then failed to auto create 
And the rest follow the handbook , 

Note : if you failed boot on that Hardisk , use USB 2 port, I was failed plug in it on USB 3 port , I


----------



## k.jacker (Mar 19, 2018)

Harmnot said:


> I already did before and cancel it , could I delete it ? What location for that file ?


Sorry, but I have no idea what you are talking about.
Please remember that you are the only person looking at your monitor. Others can't see it, so you have to explain what you are doing and what you are trying to achieve.


----------



## Harmnot (Mar 19, 2018)

k.jacker said:


> Sorry, but I have no idea what you are talking about.
> Please remember that you are the only person looking at your monitor. Others can't see it, so you have to explain what you are doing and what you are trying to achieve.


Ok u got it and I will figure it out , I am on kde desktop now and I didn't see WiFi configuration there and I really want to delete games there
Is kpackagekit on port for kde package manager?


----------



## k.jacker (Mar 19, 2018)

I don't know if KDE comes with a graphical network manager to configure wireless networks, maybe it needs to be installed, but as far a I remember you allready have working wireless network.

But as said before, if you want to install packages, it's smarter to do that via ethernet.

```
% pkg search kpackage
kf5-kpackage-5.44.0            KF5 library to load and install packages
```
In case this is what you want to install, then `# pkg install kf5-kpackage` will install it, including it's dependecies.

And yes, it's in the ports as well. Only for information, please use pkg.

```
% whereis kf5-kpackage
kf5-kpackage: /usr/ports/devel/kf5-kpackage
```
Honestly, I feel you're not listening, as you are still talking about ports...


----------

